# Como evitar el empastamiento de polvos farmaceuticos durante su dosificacion?



## mcembi2 (Feb 18, 2013)

La Dosificacion se realiza con una broca adaptada a la boca de la tolva que contiene este polvo farmaceutico y gira a velocidad cte, la boca de la dosificadora tiene pequeños agujeros por lo que cuando se dosifica este polvo y el mismo se empasta es imposible continuar con su dosificacion.

Cualquier solucion (neumatica, mecanica, etc) es aceptada 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

¿ Sumar cavitación-vibración ?


----------



## mcembi2 (Feb 18, 2013)

cavitacion no creo... me estaba preguntando si podria adaptar un mecanismo de refrigeracion donde recorra nitrogeno, o talvez un sistema de vibracion cte pero eso afectaria al sistema de pesaje que tiene bajo la dosificadora, el problema esq no se si el empastamiento de los polvos farmaceuticos es debido a la temperatura, humedad, friccion o unicamente la composicion quimica misma del producto medico y no haya ningun tipo de solucion para evitar el empastamiento de los mismos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

Yo iría por la vibración *en la mecha* , no tanto en la tolva.

También podrías probar con generadores de cargas estáticas de alta tensión , probando positivas o negativas . . . . 

Cobralo bien que hay mucho dinero en esa industria 

¿ Usan aire deshidratado ?


----------



## mcembi2 (Feb 18, 2013)

En la empresa donde estoy realizando el proyecto realizan la dosificacion manualmente por lo que no usan aire deshidratado y yo estoy automatizando el proceso, ya tengo todo listo el transporte de los frascos a la dosificadora y esta a su posterior despacho, el control por peso y el unico problema que se me presenta es el empastamiento de estos polvos farmaceuticos despues de un tiempo que este se esta dosificando.

Podrias explicame mas acerca de esa solucion por favor... muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

Con tolva , tornillo + vibración podés dosificar por Nº de rpm o por tiempo (es lo mismo) es muy rápido y bastante exacto y repetible , se verifica el peso cada tantos frasquitos.

Si el polvo se atora por humedad , tenés que deshidratar el aire.

Si se atora por estática (generada por fricción) , tenés que hacer un generador de iones opuestos 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/ionizador-ozonizador-6980/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/filtro-aire-electricidad-estatica-8715/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/generador-iones-negativos-12vdc-5094/


----------



## mcembi2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok muchas gracias por tu colaboracion voy a aplicar tus buenas ideas realizando pruebas para ver con cual se puede arreglar el problema del empastamiento....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

Lo que te quería redondear es que en el  envasado industrial casi nunca se pesa cada uno , porque enlentece terriblemente el proceso , se hace por volumen , por tiempo , por rpm (encoder), etc , etc .

Incluso la cinta transportadora puede desviar  por golpe de una palanca supongamos uno de cada 10 , ls pesa y da alarma o automaticamente descarta las últimos 10 

ésto solo como ejemplo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 18, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, quizas la mejor opcion es deshidratar el aire. Otra opcion es modificar la rosca o tornillo dosificador, comenzando en el inicio, con un paso pequeño, y luego en el transcurso de la misma el paso de la misma  debe ir aumentando, asi el producto, sufre la menor compresion posible.
Si utilizas vibracion (sistema rotoflow), puede que empeore el problema, ya que tendera a compactarse en las zonas de menor escurrimiento. Al menos con el azucar impalpable sucede asi. Analizando detalladamente tu comentario, quizas no sea conveniente que la broca gire permanentemente, aunque es necesario conocer el proceso para opinar mas concretamente, alguna fotografia o video seria de ayuda.


----------



## Juanjogc (Feb 19, 2013)

el proceso de dosificación de polvos mediante espiral siempre ha dado muchos problemas en la industria farmacéutica, y suelen derivarse de la composición del producto, de su densidad su granulometría y su humedad.
los sistemas de vibración suelen apelmazar las mezclas haciendo más difícil la dosificación.
la humedad, del aire y aún más importante del producto han de estar controladas.

para evitar los problemas que estás comentando se pueden realizar ttes acciones

mantener el producto suelto en la tolva mediante un agitador o removedor mecánico o neumático

la espiral o sinfín debe detenerse tras cada dosificación, ya que si no genera calor y dependiendo del producto a dosificar puede crearse una capa en el interior del dosificador.

y por último y lo más importante, después de cada dosificación la espiral se parara, subira y bajará para limpiar el interior del tubo y quedará preparada para la siguiente dosificación


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2013)

En un tipo de máquina con la que tengo contacto se transporta una sustancia en polvo con este artefacto





Funciona de forma permanente mientras funciona la máquina y es raro que de problemas.

Algunos mecanismos que cumplen con la misma función poseen una especie de "Peine" de lengüetas plásticas flexibles montado longitudinalmente al transportador y con las hebras metidas entre la helicoide, de esta forma al girar el propio peine (Lengüetas) despega el polvo que intentara adherirse al transporte.
La propia e inevitable excentricidad de este mecanismo contribuye a evitar que se empaste, ya que al girar también vibra.


----------



## mcembi2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pues haber tengo una maquina antigua cuyo control de dosificacion era por tiempo, por ejemplo en 20 s se dosificaban 500 g de algun polvo farmaceutico, ahora yo cambiare ese tipo de control y hare un control por peso, con una balanza que mande señal a un PLC y desde este manipular el dato del peso de acuerdo a lo que yo requiera que se dosifique. Para responder tu respuesta Gudino Roberto, pues la maquina actualmente tiene un tornillo sin fin de unos 40 cm de largo y de diametro aproximadamente de unos 10 cm, que se encarga de llevar el polvo que se coloca en la tolva de alimentacion a la tolva de dosificacion, dentro de esta tolva de dosificacion hay unas paletas que permiten la remocion del polvo para evitar que este se adhiera a las paredes, y hay otro tornillo sin fin pero este es pequeño aproximadamente de 10cm de largo y de diametro 1cm y se ubica justamente en la boca de la tolva de dosificacion de tal manera que al dosificarse los polvos estos suelen empastarse justo en la boca de esta tolva. Estoy pensando en cambiar este modo de dosificacion por uno que evite el empastamiento en dichos polvos. Tomare en cuenta todos sus comentarios y opiniones para cumplir con mi objetivo EVITAR EL EMPASTAMIENTO!!!.

Muchas gracias a todos por su gentil ayuda


----------

